# Cannot Identify



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Hi all.

I am trying to identify this fab watch.Can anyone help.

The case is screwback,fully running,but I cannot find anymore about this great looking watch.

The what seems 'LM' on the dial back,I cannot find,probably cant see the wood for the trees.

Many Thanks

David.


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

dshilton63 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I am trying to identify this fab watch.Can anyone help.
> 
> ...


Oh goodie a challenge, well that'll help keep me mind of work for today... excellent.

Well, a starter for ten - although I imagine you got this far already - is that looks to me to be a Unitas 6498 mechanical you've got there. From the pic and my squinty morning eyes I think I can read Swiss Made stamped too so I'm going to suggest not one of the Chinese clones...

Any other takers out there chaps?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Too small to be a 6498, notice the 16mm strap. I can`t help otherwise but unnamed vintage watches do turn up, I have wondered if they were factory demonstrators to show to companies who bought in watches rather then manufacture them themselves :huh:

Here`s an example of what I mean...

Both made by Thiel Bros, Thuringia Germany circa early/mid 1930s



















Ignore the differance in photo size the watches are (bar the crowns & plating) identical :wink2:


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

howie77 said:


> dshilton63 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi all.
> ...


----------



## howie77 (Jun 21, 2009)

Should have gone to specsavers...! My error.... drat. Though maybe also the lack of decoration by way of jewels and coloured screws should have stopped me blurting out ... and the screw bit at the pallet bridge bit looks a bit different too..


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm going to guess Moeris from the 1930s or 1940s

Do you have a photo of the dial side of the movement with the dial removed? It's the traditional way to ID a movement.

We also need the movement diameter to the nearest tenth of a mm.


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

bjohnson said:


> I'm going to guess Moeris from the 1930s or 1940s
> 
> Do you have a photo of the dial side of the movement with the dial removed? It's the traditional way to ID a movement.
> 
> We also need the movement diameter to the nearest tenth of a mm.


Hi,

I will take some pictures as suggested and post.

The Diameter of the movement as far as I can ascertain is 23.15mm.

Many Thanks David.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

So it's a Ladies watch - explaining what looks like a disproportionately large crown. I'd go with Mach's assessment of the watch, it may have been made as a generic sample for a watch shop or jeweller to order from, or even supplied this way as a "no name" but Swiss Made watch for sale by smaller jewellers. :yes:

I've some dials signed with a "makers" name that obviously is a small jewellers - maybe he took in generic Swiss pieces and did a dial swap to get his named piece? :to_become_senile:


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Too small to be a 6498, notice the 16mm strap. I can`t help otherwise but unnamed vintage watches do turn up, I have wondered if they were factory demonstrators to show to companies who bought in watches rather then manufacture them themselves :huh:
> 
> Here`s an example of what I mean...
> 
> ...


I need to find one of those for my Mum.

She's got this lovely old 20's number with a red 12 she loves but it's just reliable at all. Had it checked out and the local guy who seems to know his stuff couldn't really do much for it sadly so I'm looking for something similar to replace it for her.

No brand is relevant at all, just got to be small, stainless, and looking basically just like what you have there.

In fact the second one is even better as she probably doesn't want despatch rider written on it....

Can I ask where you got it?


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

mel said:


> So it's a Ladies watch - explaining what looks like a disproportionately large crown. I'd go with Mach's assessment of the watch, it may have been made as a generic sample for a watch shop or jeweller to order from, or even supplied this way as a "no name" but Swiss Made watch for sale by smaller jewellers. :yes:
> 
> I've some dials signed with a "makers" name that obviously is a small jewellers - maybe he took in generic Swiss pieces and did a dial swap to get his named piece? :to_become_senile:


I Have Taken apart again ,a correction on movement size it is 23.61.

This is a pic of under the dial.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## bjohnson (Oct 2, 2007)

23.3mm is 10.5''' which was a standard Swiss calibre size and is common in Men's watches. I would say this is too large to have originally been a ladies watch which typically had 8.5''' or smaller movements up to about 1970.

The movement diameter and setting works match a Wittnauer 10T in my Bestfit books but I can't find a photo of the plate layout to confirm.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

With apologies to the original poster for going fftopic2:



Dr. Nookie said:


> I need to find one of those for my Mum.
> 
> She's got this lovely old 20's number with a red 12 she loves but it's just reliable at all. Had it checked out and the local guy who seems to know his stuff couldn't really do much for it sadly so I'm looking for something similar to replace it for her.
> 
> ...


I got them off ebay, I suggest you do an `Advanced Search` in `Watches` for `Cushion` here`s one that came up Vintage 1933 Waltham


----------



## dshilton63 (Jan 17, 2010)

Dr. Nookie said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Too small to be a 6498, notice the 16mm strap. I can`t help otherwise but unnamed vintage watches do turn up, I have wondered if they were factory demonstrators to show to companies who bought in watches rather then manufacture them themselves :huh:
> ...


----------



## Dr. Nookie (Jul 14, 2007)

Awesome - thanks loads.


----------

